# Superb LOTR Elves and Ents



## Virtualvanaheim (Jan 23, 2012)

I currently have some pro-painted Galadhrim and Ents for sale on eBay if anyone's interested, along with a few Elven personalities.

Here are the links to the various eBay pages:-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170764602742
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170764606718
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170764609830
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170764613316

I've got a few watchers but not many bids yet, so you may be in for a real bargain. Good for you, not so good for me


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

VERY nicely painted....worth much more..>! a must see


----------



## Virtualvanaheim (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Rhino, it's a shame to be losing them but I'm after a new army and I have to find some cash from somewhere to fund it. 

You're right though, I think someone's going to get them at a steal.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Virtualvanaheim said:


> Thanks Rhino, it's a shame to be losing them but I'm after a new army and I have to find some cash from somewhere to fund it.
> 
> You're right though, I think someone's going to get them at a steal.


If i collected LOTR they would be well within my grasp...

stunning items..


----------



## Virtualvanaheim (Jan 23, 2012)

*Second thoughts...*

Guys, you're really starting to make me regret my decision to sell... 

No, I must resist! New troops are required!


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Virtualvanaheim said:


> Guys, you're really starting to make me regret my decision to sell...
> 
> No, I must resist! New troops are required!



which new troops..? why dont you swap..? unless you prefer brand new models to paint.?


----------



## Virtualvanaheim (Jan 23, 2012)

I enjoy painting the figures  I only had my Elves pro-painted because at the time I had no spare time (work, etc).

This time around I'm going for an evil army, Mordor Orcs. They have some nice character figures. I'll need my elves to raise a little more money to be able to afford the Trolls that I'm after though...

It always amazes me how much of a lottery eBay is. Sometimes figures go really cheap, other times I see badly painted stuff get really good prices.


----------

